# Shelter for my smoker



## bugger

I am new to the whole smoking thing so I went out an purchased a Brinkmann Smoke N Grill.  I know it's not the best but thats what I was allowed to get now (my fiance wears the pants in my house!!!)

I am trying to figure out the best and relatively cheapest way to build some kind of shelter for it, in the even of a rain storm.  I live in Florida so it rains daily.  I am scared about being in a mid smoke and having it pour down rain. 

I was suggested a pop up gazebo, which would be find for regular rain, but I wanted something that would withstand some wind and pretty harsh rain. 

I thought about builidng a wooden "box" that I could put over it in the rain, or maybe tarps or something like that. 

What do I have to worry about with either of these methods.  I am assuming that the heat from the smoke will not get hot enough to start a fire.  I would assume that as long as nothing is actually touching the smoker, I should be alright.  What is everyone's thoughts.

How does everyone else smoke during harsh weather?

Thanks


----------



## pineywoods

First welcome to SMF glad you decided to join us. I've seen everything from an umbrella to a fancy fixed structure over smokers. Something that could be permanent would be nice but you'd have to consider your local building codes. A pop up canopy or something along those lines would work most of the time as long as its anchored down for our windy thunderstorms. Heck even a beach umbrella would work.


----------



## eman

Some of us have a tractor shed to cook under. Me i just wheel the mes out the shed and up under the carport or front porch and smoke away.


----------



## oldschoolbbq

Bugger,welcome to SMF,ease over to Roll Call and introduce yourself.

As for shelter,anything imagination can conger up. Do you own your home,or can you build a structure on the property? If so ,I would opt for a cement slab(or hard ground) and build a comfy little shed(Man-Cave) for you and your smokers. Reason I say comfy is, it sounds as if you 'MAY' be staying in there a lot! ROLMAO
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Have fun and,


----------



## meateater

Welcome to the SMF. Glad to have you here. Lots of good folks, great recipes and knowledge. Looking forward to your first qview.


----------



## morkdach

welcome aboard & check out some of my outdoor kitchen pics.

it might give ya some ideas


----------



## mballi3011

First off welcome to SMF there Bugger. Now there are quite a few of us for Florida heck Jerry (pineywoods) is one too. Now I have used one of those pop up roof systems for years untill it leaked more under it then not under it in the rain storm. Now anchoring it is a very good idea too I had mine blow away a few times. Then I got tried of it and built a large covered porch and it works and I don't get wet anymore. But it helps when your a builder too.


----------



## bugger

Thanks for all the replies!!! I thought about the pop up tent, but didn't think that would be stable enough.  I of course would anchor is down, I would be more concerned with the top coming off or ripping.  I then thought I could figure a way to reinforce the top.

I may just wind up building a "box" out of plywood.  Figure something about 32 inches long, 48 tall with a slanted roof to allow the water to run off.  That seems to be what I am going for.  I will also get a pop up tent but won't rely on for the only protection.

I also thought about using a tarp and fixing it to some 2 x4s.  I am worried that the tarp would melt, but I think that would be highly unlikely.


----------



## nwdave

Well, up here in Washington, one of these years I'm building a more permanent structure over my BBQ area (about 16 x20 ft or so), but until then I have a sliver plastic tarp roof system over a 3/4 inch conduit system.  (I think blue is so tacky and the neighbors kept giving me dirty looks, even after the bribing of ribs).  Rain, snow, whatever, it's all fair game.  I even have 2x4's sistered up as posts to support the roof when the snow lies heavy. 

Develop a good anchoring system, put the smoker in the center of the tarp's highest point, cover it when not in use.  Sounds like you're good to go.  Prevailing or predominant winds from one direction?  Get some tarp and rig up some side walls.  You'd be surprised how strong plastic tie wraps are.  After a while when SWMBO decides you might actually stick to the smoking thing, perhaps the budget will find something more suitable.  Until then, practice your skills and increase your knowledge base with the offerings of this site and now "go forth and smoke something!!!"


----------



## chainsaw

I







I was looking for something too and saw this carport from Lowes but it is about $1,000. They have free standing ones too. It is very windy here in OK-was looking for something sturdy.


----------



## richman2000

You can find Rubbermade storage sheds at Lowes.  They are small sheds made for garden tools.  You could smoke with it doors open, or add vents.  Since it's made of resin, common sense would be required when smoking


----------



## rowdyrawhide

Another option is to build a small pergola and put some eye bolts at the corner posts to attach a tarp to when needed.  You would have a semi shaded area to work under and still allow plenty of light and breeze under it.  Now when you attach your eye bolts just make sure you make a little grade to the tarp so water runs off of it rather than pooling to the center.  You could probably build a good size, simple pergola for around $700 in materials not including a pad or tools.


----------



## scarbelly

How about building a frame and adding the waffle fiberglass to the top and like RR suggested you could add eyebolts for a canvas for the sides for inclement weather


----------



## pandemonium

I wouldnt go with the pop up canopys or even an umbrella as ive lost two canopys and one umbrella in an out of nowhere thunderstorm that we get here so maybe built it with 2x4s and plywood shouldnt cost too much.


----------



## jirodriguez

Do a search on Craigslist for gazebo, I have seen some iron framed gazebos for under $300. They usually have a fabric cover (kinda like the pop-up  tents), and are around 10'x10'.


----------



## lucky13

I built a shed out back a couple years ago and had the builder leave a 4 foot ovehang on one side.  Works great for fire wood in the winter and for the smoker in the summer.  An el-cheapo idea if there is a welding or fabrication shop near by then see if they could fabricate (or if you are handy with metal you could do it yourself) a simple frame made of angle iron 4 feet wide, 5 feet high and about 2 feet deep and attach a piece of plywood / tin to the top of it.  I have a buddy who owns a welding shop and he lets me "Dumpster Dive" in his scap pile any time i am looking for something.  Sometimes it costs me a 12 pack of Budwiser but that is about it.  Might cost as much as as a couple pop up canopies but won't blow away if it is achored down.


----------



## bugger

Thanks everyone for the response!!  I have been sick all week so I haven't put much thought in to what I want to do.  I am leaning more towards a little plywood shelter!

I will keep everyone updated with photos!


----------



## rp ribking

This is what I have and I put a piece of plywood over the top when it is raining


----------



## bugger

That's pretty much what I am going for.  Mine wouldn't be as stationary as that looks.  I am going to use hinges so I can fold it up for easy storage.  I only plan on using it during rain and wind. 

I am actually working on it tonight.  Went to home depot on lunch and picked up some supplies.  I will take some pics of my progress.


rp RibKing said:


> This is what I have and I put a piece of plywood over the top when it is raining


----------



## grizzb

How did you connect the tarp to the tubing. I am looking for a cover for my small deck and this sounds like what do you do to hold it up for the snow. I live in South Dakota and hav an annual amount of 160 inches.

Thanks.

Grizz


----------



## oldschoolbbq

Bugger,I was thinking(a dangerous thing)about your shelter. If it is a case of not wanting to slum around,forget this post. Now if you do not mind dumpster diving(can be fun) you might accidentally find a good supply of materials.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





My Son , however will travel to your residence and build you a "MAN-CAVE".Custom,if you please. PM me if needed.Put America back to work!

Oh, cost is material and$100./day


----------



## nwdave

Buy a tarp that's as close to the size needed as possible.  Start in one corner working both outbound legs with heavy PLASTIC TIE WRAPS or two if not heavy, through the grommet holes.  I prefer to alternate tying the legs to help keep it square as I work the two legs. 

This should leave you with two unattached legs.  You have the choice of folding the longest remaining leg under the pipe and attaching with bungee cords (please don't use the rubber ones, they deterioate too quickly and you'll have surpises ((don't ask how I know))), or you could fold over the edge about three times, then insert new grommets (most big box stores sell the grommet kits) (and add perhaps twice as many as came with the tarp) then tie wrap.

160 inches of snow, I'd add some 4x4 posts and hope for the best.  You gotta remember, these are REALLY temporary structures.
 


GrizzB said:


> How did you connect the tarp to the tubing. I am looking for a cover for my small deck and this sounds like what do you do to hold it up for the snow. I live in South Dakota and hav an annual amount of 160 inches.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Grizz


----------



## Bearcarver

If anyone's still interested, here is what my son did for his MES 40.

Home Depot on sale----$169:







Bearcarver


----------



## hdspringer

Thats the way to go Bearcarver


----------



## bob1961

i have a pop up canopy from walmart that cost 90 bucks....it works great when it rains to keep off the water from my smoker....other then using it when it rain's mine just sits outside on the deck, sure it is starting to show some rust (character) but a little paint in the spring will help it live a bit longer....i'm gonna build a RF soon anyway from a 150 gal propane tank..........bob

....


----------



## dforbes

$100 dollars a day is very reasonable.
 


oldschoolbbq said:


> Bugger,I was thinking(a dangerous thing)about your shelter. If it is a case of not wanting to slum around,forget this post. Now if you do not mind dumpster diving(can be fun) you might accidentally find a good supply of materials.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Son , however will travel to your residence and build you a "MAN-CAVE".Custom,if you please. PM me if needed.Put America back to work!
> 
> Oh, cost is material and$100./day


----------



## cael

Bearcarver said:


> If anyone's still interested, here is what my son did for his MES 40.
> 
> Home Depot on sale----$169:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bearcarver


After seeing your post I went out and bought essentially the same unit given that I'm sure you know exactly what you are doing.  I have a MES 30.  

So I assume there is no real issue with heat transfer or the like?  Given that this is an older post, you would know if he ever experienced warping over the years??

I bought a roll of reflective insulation that I plan to line the inside with.  Hopefully that will increase the heat retention and decrease any chance of warping the resin.

Thanks for any updates you might have on his success with it.


----------



## mcollect

This is where I am also, but It must be sturdy enough to keep the bears out. Also the wife wants a dedicated garbage area in the shed. Going to pour a concrete pad. and use 4x4 posts to a roof at 4/12 pitch covered with roof shingles. Cedar siding and sliding closet type doors. We have an architect designed home and It HAS to look like it was designed to fit in. That is her only demand. So be it. 14' long long and 5' deep and 6' tall.


----------



## Bearcarver

mcollect said:


> This is where I am also, but It must be sturdy enough to keep the bears out. Also the wife wants a dedicated garbage area in the shed. Going to pour a concrete pad. and use 4x4 posts to a roof at 4/12 pitch covered with roof shingles. Cedar siding and sliding closet type doors. We have an architect designed home and It HAS to look like it was designed to fit in. That is her only demand. So be it. 14' long long and 5' deep and 6' tall.


Bear Proof???

How 'bout 1" thick Steel on all 6 sides?
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Secured to 3' depth of concrete with 3/4" Rebar, so they can't roll it away??

Bear


----------



## mummel

Subbing.


----------



## jcollins

Bearcarver said:


> Bear Proof???
> 
> How 'bout 1" thick Steel on all 6 sides?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Secured to 3' depth of concrete with 3/4" Rebar, so they can't roll it away??
> 
> Bear


lol that could get expensive


----------



## mcollect

> Bear Proof???
> How 'bout 1" thick Steel on all 6 sides?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Secured to 3' depth of concrete with 3/4" Rebar, so they can't roll it away??


They are only black bears so with plywood and covered in hardware cloth Then cedar I should be good. They have destroyed three smokers by flipping them over then down  the hill. So A little investment of time and money is well spent, as I have the WSM18 and a kettle with the deluxe Kettle pizza attachment. Plus the wife demands a bear proof garbage shelter.


----------



## Bearcarver

mcollect said:


> They are only black bears so with plywood and covered in hardware cloth Then cedar I should be good. They have destroyed three smokers by flipping them over then down  the hill. So A little investment of time and money is well spent, as I have the WSM18 and a kettle with the deluxe Kettle pizza attachment. Plus the wife demands a bear proof garbage shelter.


The Bears I have at my house have better manners:

*A Bear from Log to Finish*

And assorted Bears

Bear


----------



## thomas phillips

I didn't read the whole thread but welding blankets work too!! They can take the heat and hold it in, won't burn up and keep the rain off the smoker. Not bear proof though....lol!


----------



## skootchnc

make it tall enough to stand under.

My winter plan, is to move the smoker, and grill off the deck, and expandvthe paver patio.

I will take 4x4 posts 10 ft long, and sink them 2 ft below finished grade. pour concrete around the posts, and then a simple "flat roof" about 7.5 ft high on the smoker side, and 8 ft at the other end, giving a nice gentle fall  (6 % +/-) 8ft to the side, which will keep the cost manageable.

That will keep ME out of the rain, while I am doing  what i love.

In FL you would want hurricane straps, and of course whatever your local codes require


----------



## micrometereye

Cael said:


> After seeing your post I went out and bought essentially the same unit given that I'm sure you know exactly what you are doing.  I have a MES 30.
> 
> So I assume there is no real issue with heat transfer or the like?  Given that this is an older post, you would know if he ever experienced warping over the years??
> 
> I bought a roll of reflective insulation that I plan to line the inside with.  Hopefully that will increase the heat retention and decrease any chance of warping the resin.
> 
> Thanks for any updates you might have on his success with it.


----------



## coyote flatz

Thought I posted this a while back, but can't find it.

This is what I built about 6 months or so ago.  Worked great all winter long and now giving some shade this summer.  Still would like to add some weather/shade curtains to the sides.

Cheers,

Don













20150708-IMG_8642.jpg



__ coyote flatz
__ Jul 8, 2015


----------



## Bearcarver

Cael said:


> After seeing your post I went out and bought essentially the same unit given that I'm sure you know exactly what you are doing.  I have a MES 30.
> 
> So I assume there is no real issue with heat transfer or the like?  Given that this is an older post, you would know if he ever experienced warping over the years??
> 
> I bought a roll of reflective insulation that I plan to line the inside with.  Hopefully that will increase the heat retention and decrease any chance of warping the resin.
> 
> Thanks for any updates you might have on his success with it.


My Son never had any warping problems with his, but he always had it open when smoking.

He hasn't used it in quite awhile, since he got his BGE.

Bear


----------



## mummel

I'm going to buy the Lifetime horizontal shed at some point.  Has lifts to keep the roof up in the event of a storm.


----------



## cael

Bearcarver said:


> My Son never had any warping problems with his, but he always had it open when smoking.
> 
> He hasn't used it in quite awhile, since he got his BGE.
> 
> Bear


Thanks Bear, that's great info.    I am so glad I bought this.    I'm not a big DIY person, so something clean and easy was great.

And thanks micrometereye  for the bump.


----------



## man7sell

I built this cover for my pizza oven, and will extend off to the left to cover the smoker/BBQ when it's built. Gotta love and outdoor kitchen in the rain ;)













Ovenroofsm.jpg



__ man7sell
__ Aug 14, 2015


----------



## mummel

So badass, well done.


----------



## bilgeslime

Remember these put out carbon monoxide and can be a hazard if enclosed. Allow plenty of ventilation.


----------



## man7sell

That's a great point, thanks I will


----------



## skootchnc

update on my project....during the excavation my wife decided to trim my plans, and I wound up with this













143.JPG



__ skootchnc
__ Jan 19, 2016





  the large pavers were there as a rough guide, her decision was to add a wood deck onto the end where the wheelbarrow is shown.

At this stage, I was pretty happy, and waiting for a warm day to mortar the 16x8 pieces I used as wall caps.

Beloved wife then decides the patio looks so good why not go out to the original dimensions, so tear up 3 feet, move end wall and get more stone.

Here's where I am today.... more pavers on order still need a warm spell to mortar the caps, and of course the roof/over hang 













IMG_0162.JPG



__ skootchnc
__ Jan 19, 2016






I will post more as progress allows.... 

I will have a nice little 6x9 covered grill/BBQ station.... plus room to prep, and entertain


----------



## mcollect

Did you  use footings?


----------



## dwhite1031

Don't know if ya'll run into this in Florida due to humidity, but here in West Texas those gazebos with the fabric tops like HD & Lowes sells for back yards, seem to have the tops deteriorate in year or two due the UV rays & wind.  Not talking about the popups but the ones made to stay out year round, take a day longer to put together than the instructions say, & always have a couple of bolts or nuts missing from the package....


----------



## skootchnc

IMG_0190.JPG



__ skootchnc
__ Feb 4, 2016





ok, so this is how far I'm going, until spring brings some warm days. It makes a nice Pergola, and there will be a roof, once it warms up. I got my 'big honking Grill" my Masterbuilt dual pro, and my sucast cabinet for my supplies. I borrowed a chair to see how it fit, ad after 3 or so, this one works well, so I'll be getting another, for my own use. The suncast cabinet doubles as a work station/prep area, and I have moved it 90 degrees, so it sits next to the BHG.

Patio building 101.  first squared the area, then dug a 4-6" deep trench. filled trench with ABC stone, and tamped the living heck out of it. then added ABC (some call it crush & run) to get the base level. Followed by the wall blacks available  at home depot/lowes to the desired height. filled the space between the walls with more ABC, and tamped it tight. A thin course of dry screening, to get everything up to the final subgrade, then tamp, and place the patio pavers. Shop around, don't buy the cheap stuff at the big box store, get at least 2 inch thick pavers...

I could have done this project much quicker, but I'm old, retired, and we've had a lot of rain.... and I was alone... a couple of six packs, a few wheel barrows, and friends who will work for beer/BBQ..... you could do this in a week end... maybe two


----------



## bilgeslime

Good job. Will be nice.


----------



## mummel

Nicely done.


----------



## rober49

since you'll be breaking this down to store it I'd rip the 2x4s into 2x2s & use 1/4" plywood to keep the weight down. connect the inside corners with hinges. replace the hinge pins with slightly smaller diameter metal rods that are twice the length of the hinges. bend the rods 90* to make handles. you'll now have something to get a hold of & the looser fit will make them easy to get in & out of the hinges. I've built props for displays in home shows & for theatres. this will make it easy peasy to assemble & break down


----------



## rarebear

You can use four of those green fencing posts from Lowes and pound then in in the ground and then screw some 2x4s to them to secure the plywood..
You wouldn't have to worry about the wind too much..


----------



## micrometereye

20131115_112301.jpg



__ micrometereye
__ Feb 6, 2016






I built this in a corner of our garage and vented through the roof. Now there is now wind or weather that affects my Bradley Smoker. Plus there is an access door from the house to the garage so I don't have to go out in the weather either. I located in the northwest corner of Indiana and in the winter we get a lot of lake effect snow. So far it's worked great.


----------



## burghroots

I rigged a beach umbrella by Velcroing it to the deck railing. That keeps rain from going down the vent. My husband made a sort of shelter out of rigid insulation. He made it in separate panels Velcro'd together to make it easier to store flat. We used it on Christmas here in Missouri with the temps in the low 40's and it worked beautifully.













smoker_house.jpg



__ burghroots
__ Feb 6, 2016


----------



## dba1954

porch for severe weather, use the electric, else use the lang in good weather


----------



## suzieque

I'm going to guess that when your fiance tastes what comes out of your smoker, the allowance will grow exponentially. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   Good luck, and welcome!!


----------



## valleypoboy

http://www.walmart.com/c/kp/grill-gazebo

There's a lot of options from wallyworld. Also as others have said, you can DIY something similar or buy stuff dirt cheap off craigslist or DIY using other stuff off craigslist. I intend to cover my back deck using 3" or 4" PVC made to look like bamboo (Google it, easy to do and looks awesome) and some sort of sun and or rain cover on top.


----------



## RevDroz

I am new to this forum and relatively new to smoking meat. I have a Bradley electric smoker and, since I live in North Dakota where it gets cold and windy, I am thinking of building a 4x4x4 insulated wooden shelter for it with a vented roof. Basically the construction is 2x4s and plywood, primitive yet useful. We recently purchased a whole pig and I am on the search for a good curing recipe. 
Anyway, I hope to be quite active in this group and look forward to the great recipes!!!


----------



## Bearcarver

RevDroz said:


> I am new to this forum and relatively new to smoking meat. I have a Bradley electric smoker and, since I live in North Dakota where it gets cold and windy, I am thinking of building a 4x4x4 insulated wooden shelter for it with a vented roof. Basically the construction is 2x4s and plywood, primitive yet useful. We recently purchased a whole pig and I am on the search for a good curing recipe.
> Anyway, I hope to be quite active in this group and look forward to the great recipes!!!




Others can help more on the building of your shelter.
However I should mention you might want to make it closer to 6' high than 4' high.
For comfort & saving wear & tear on your back, the bottom of the Smoker should be about 2' off the floor.

Great Idea for Smoking in North Dakota!!!

Bear


----------

